# Good Choice Preservation



## Monster lawns

Good morning everyone i im in contact with Good Choice Preservation in Sarasota fl and i was wondering if anyone has done any work for them ... I am new to the business and i told them that all i want to do is lawn maintenance atm.I have a price list but i am not sure if i can post it here . i would appreciate any feed back thanks again.


----------



## JDRM

I also have their price list, and I ran the other way!! $14.00 re-cuts


----------



## Monster lawns

What would be the average price for an inital cut and re cuts for up to 5000 sq and so on in miami florida. Again thank you in advance for you answers


----------



## Guest

Kent Whitten said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-27899/


Now if only we could get HUD to read that!

Traditional estimating practices do not apply to this profession. Price discussions are very helpful to the property preservation contractor, and there are forums out there that do allow them.

Other than that, research HUD's pricing matrix for your state, and decide how much of a discount off of those prices you can live with.


----------



## BPWY

PropPresPro said:


> Traditional estimating practices do not apply to this profession. Price discussions are very helpful to the property preservation contractor, and there are forums out there that do allow them.








Unfortunately far too many folks refuse to realize this.


----------



## Monster lawns

Thank you everyone for your advice this site is very helpful well i think i will give good choice a shot since i am new to the business it will teach me the basics.(Hopefully).The prices are really low but lets hope for the best.I will keep everyone posted on how it goes.And i appreciate any advice thanks again


----------



## BPWY

Monster lawns said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice this site is very helpful well i think i will give good choice a shot since i am new to the business it will teach me the basics.(Hopefully).The prices are really low but lets hope for the best.I will keep everyone posted on how it goes.And i appreciate any advice thanks again







Good luck, you are going to need every ounce of luck you can get in this industry.



You'll also go broke at their rates.


----------



## Monster lawns

Well i just tried to do all the insurance stuff i needed to do to get them on and it will cost be me even more money 100 a month more, plus the fee i have to pay for the software they use i know i said i was going to give them a try, but now that i just added the extra money i have to shell out i think I'll look around for a different client. I will be losing a lot more than i thought .


----------



## BPWY

Monster lawns said:


> Well i just tried to do all the insurance stuff i needed to do to get them on and it will cost be me even more money 100 a month more, plus the fee i have to pay for the software they use i know i said i was going to give them a try, but now that i just added the extra money i have to shell out i think I'll look around for a different client. I will be losing a lot more than i thought .







Seriously you'll be many times better off getting local customers that you can meet face to face with and do their lawn/grounds maint.


----------



## GTX63

Hmmm, I can do grass cuts for this regional for $14 per yard, minus special insurance, software fees, chargebacks and my overhead (!!!!!) or I can do some of the same type properties for the local broker for 5 times that. I'm confused....:blink:


----------



## Gypsos

GTX63 said:


> Hmmm, I can do grass cuts for this regional for $14 per yard, minus special insurance, software fees, chargebacks and my overhead (!!!!!) or I can do some of the same type properties for the local broker for 5 times that. I'm confused....:blink:


You assume you will get work from the local broker. You have a better chance of posting a price list on this forum and not getting smacked down.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

PropPresPro said:


> Now if only we could get HUD to read that!
> 
> Traditional estimating practices do not apply to this profession. Price discussions are very helpful to the property preservation contractor, and there are forums out there that do allow them.
> 
> Other than that, research HUD's pricing matrix for your state, and decide how much of a discount off of those prices you can live with.


There isn't anything special or traditional about estimating. You have overhead that needs to be covered, you have payroll that needs to be covered, you have growth that needs to be covered, and you have profit that needs to be made. How it is any different? Either you can cover those items or you: go bankrupt, have angry employees (or go hungry yourself), don't plan on buying anything new or to make your job better or more profitable, or you don't like to save for a rainy day or your later years.

I don't see why P&P guys think that their profession is special and the normal rules of business don't apply. It seems to me that there are better ways to make money, but you would rather take what someone gives you and complain about the pay and their expectations you will forever be miserable.


----------



## Guest

PropPresPro said:


> Traditional estimating practices do not apply to this profession.





Monster lawns said:


> Well i just tried to do all the insurance stuff i needed to do to get them on and it will cost be me even more money 100 a month more, plus the fee i have to pay for the software they use i know i said i was going to give them a try, but now that i just added the extra money i have to shell out i think I'll look around for a different client. I will be losing a lot more than i thought .


Wow. Apparently one of those statements is way off base. I wonder which? :whistling


----------



## JDRM

Good luck to you in this business, here is a link to a company in florida which I had previously worked for. They were good with me until they asked me to bid everything under the sun on an initial cut. I was a lawn only contractor for them. They do pay and they pay MUCH more than good choice.And again, GOOD LUCK! http://www.imaginefl.com/


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I moved the postings here that was getting off topic. Please post there instead.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/explain-property-preservation-116309/


----------



## Guest

TNTSERVICES said:


> There isn't anything special or traditional about estimating. You have overhead that needs to be covered, you have payroll that needs to be covered, you have growth that needs to be covered, and you have profit that needs to be made. How it is any different? Either you can cover those items or you: go bankrupt, have angry employees (or go hungry yourself), don't plan on buying anything new or to make your job better or more profitable, or you don't like to save for a rainy day or your later years.
> 
> I don't see why P&P guys think that their profession is special and the normal rules of business don't apply. It seems to me that there are better ways to make money, but you would rather take what someone gives you and complain about the pay and their expectations you will forever be miserable.


TNT, since you quoted my post in your response, i can only assume that your comments were directed at me. So I will respond, and I will attempt to type slowly and clearly.

I did not say that there is something special about estimating. That is solely your fabrication.

My estimating practices are very traditional. I estimate jobs the way my father and other mentors taught me, which skill I'm certain they learned from someone before them, and so on. I don't know what your definition of 'traditional' is, but this fits well within my definition.

"How it is any different" you ask:
Well, I am a licensed general contractor and have been since 1995, for many years before that I worked for a few very knowledgeable contractors and developers that taught me by both example and experience things that not only gave me the ability to survive in the construction industry, but also to thrive. I have been involved in the design, ESTIMATING, construction, and supervision of hundreds of commercial & residential structures in one form or another. I am including this part of my resume to qualify my expertise in job estimation.
For the last 3 1/2 years in addition to construction contracting, I have been doing property preservation work for local banks, credit unions, investors, and a few different national companies (some as a temporary vendor, and one as a full time vendor). I am including this part of my resume to show that I am by no means an expert when it comes to property preservation (despite my forum name!).
Simply put, P&P job estimation is different in that the final numbers are dictated from the time you sign on with any particular company, either as a discount percentage or a flat rate. Traditionally, I do not estimate jobs that way, do you?

As for your comment that I (remember, you addresses my post) complain about the pay or expectations of any customer that I have agreed to complete work for, what are you basing that on? I do not publicly complain about my customers, never have, never will.

Also, thank you for your concern about my financial well being, current and future, but it too is unfounded. I am doing well, current and future.

Finally, I and others frequent this forum for insight and advice regarding this relatively new and evolving profession of property preservation. Do you have any experience in this field? Do you have anything constructive to add to this forum? If so, I look forward to reading it in the future.


----------



## GTX63

:thumbsup:


----------



## BamaPPC

*stands and applaudes* :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Couldn't have said it any better PropPresPro...really, I couldn't, cuz I ain't that good wif words. :jester:


----------



## Guest

I received an email from them. Looks like from the posts they don't pay so well. I replied but haven't heard anything back. Did someone mention on here that you have to BUY their software?


----------



## Guest

envisionland said:


> I received an email from them. Looks like from the posts they don't pay so well. I replied but haven't heard anything back. Did someone mention on here that you have to BUY their software?


I worked for them for awhile,pay was crappy but check was consistent.I used them to get better in the field and ditched them when I finally got in with nationals and brokers.

They have LPS,MCS,Corelogic work


----------



## Guest

*Crazy*

I was contacted by Good Choice and they sent me a price list.

I called them back and asked if the prices were what they would reimburse for materials because surely they cant really think someone would go and change out a lock set and do it for that price including parts and labor.

Technician + insurance + workmans comp = more than they pay.....notice I did not even mention our company profit.

I told them they can add us to their contractor list but every time they wanted us to go to a job it would be our minimum charge plus materials and that's when they said maybe we are not a good fit for their company.

If I paid someone minimum wage I don't think I could turn a profit based on their pay schedule. This begs to ask what is a good fit for their company? Maybe a teenager living at home with mommy looking for extra cash. They could ride their bike over to the house and change a lock.


----------



## GTX63

wmyers4u said:


> If I paid someone minimum wage I don't think I could turn a profit based on their pay schedule. This begs to ask what is a good fit for their company? Maybe a teenager living at home with mommy looking for extra cash.


That may not be what they are looking for but that is about as accurate a discription of the person they will probably get.


----------



## Jewah1976

We are looking into getting on with them because it seems like at least they will send us a check. We have been working for local brokers for the last 3 years and for the 2nd time in those 3 years, we are getting shafted for a HEAP of money! This time to the tune of $15K because we have worked like dogs for them for the last year and been short paid. Now it seems that they are going under and we are SOL. It doesn't matter if someone says they will pay you $50 for a wint if you never get a check!


----------



## SagesServices

Jewah1976 said:


> We are looking into getting on with them because it seems like at least they will send us a check. We have been working for local brokers for the last 3 years and for the 2nd time in those 3 years, we are getting shafted for a HEAP of money! This time to the tune of $15K because we have worked like dogs for them for the last year and been short paid. Now it seems that they are going under and we are SOL. It doesn't matter if someone says they will pay you $50 for a wint if you never get a check!


 
Actually, you are the business model. They find fellows who do the work extremely cheap and then don't bother paying them. Then they go under and start another LLC. I refuse to allow late payments at all, they don't pay, I find something else to do. Keep it small and controlable. Thats why they usually don't hire licensed general contractors who would lean the properties. They lower the rates till only the very basic crews would apply and then they screw you over. Wash and repeat. I don't trust anyone, they will destroy your credit if you let them.

Its getting worse all the time. Just look at CL....


----------



## Splinterpicker

Jewah1976 said:


> We are looking into getting on with them because it seems like at least they will send us a check. We have been working for local brokers for the last 3 years and for the 2nd time in those 3 years, we are getting shafted for a HEAP of money! This time to the tune of $15K because we have worked like dogs for them for the last year and been short paid. Now it seems that they are going under and we are SOL. It doesn't matter if someone says they will pay you $50 for a wint if you never get a check!


LEIN LEIN LEIN

you get to add hte price of the lein and time it takes to file it. I did this and had a check 7 days later. I sent the ^*^% wipes hte release of Lein. Now they have to pay for it to be recorded, 70$. A lein will stay with the property tillit is satisfied and becomes a REAL pain for the bank ! They will just call the person who ordwered the work and say PAY IT


----------



## JDRM

GOOGLE!

You can find out most dirt on these wannabe nats easily! Google it! And if you dont know who the actual client is , google the address, and property appraiser site.....

Sometimes you have to go or at least threaten that route.


----------



## Supreme Property

We had 2 people that wanted to pay late.

Each time it was a smaller amount... $1,000 or less.
We said lien, they said give us 24 hours.
Pay was never in full.... but they aren't in the industry anymore and we just by-passed them!

We will start small with every company. Never let it get over a few grand.
You want more work done, that's not a problem.
I just need to start seeing some checks first.

There are too many rip-offs in this industry.


----------



## Cleanupman

Until the "boots on the ground" people organize this will always be a problem...
We're fortunate to have a low population density....the scammere and subbers have started running out of suckers


----------



## Splinterpicker

Cleanupman said:


> Until the "boots on the ground" people organize this will always be a problem...
> We're fortunate to have a low population density....the scammere and subbers have started running out of suckers


 
Nationals are getting this way too. If the industry tackes the 50% drop that is anticipated to happen because of Fanny and Freddie then we shall see alot of contracts 

going late 
Crap quality
Nationals spending more money chasing a quality contractor to get it done right the first time.

Nationals I have this to say 

" How much time have you spent getting low ball people to do the work just to have it get jacked up "?? "Then you spend more limited resources to remedy it??" If you would only pay what is RIGHT and kick the bad apples to the curb or DO what you threaten. 

Yes I know my spelling and grammar suck but my ethics and business sense DOES NOT


----------



## Cleanupman

Kent Whitten said:


> Sorry, I moved the postings here that was getting off topic. Please post there instead.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/explain-property-preservation-116309/


 this is good stuff...............


----------



## Legend5000

*Gcp*

Yes I was going to go to work for good choice preservation even after seeing their 20 course training agenda but I decided not to after seeing the prices! Either I am crazy and dillusional or these companies are, thinking that you can get by in this business with the little wages that they pay for a whole lot of work! These fat cats are taking all of the fun out of doing property preservation because at the end of the day your still playing catch up with bills etc.


----------



## Legend5000

If anyone knows of any good companies operating in the Tennessee area please let us know and we will do the same!


----------



## Valley

Good choice is another notorious for claiming they have tons of work or if you come on our boss will open up your area because we have been turning it away.

Bunch of slime balls. Right up there with BLM. Not one of those two is worth spit.


Promise you the world just to get you to sign on with them . I_n reality _they have low ball pay and no chance of ever making a profit


----------



## livn4christ69

Do anyone have the phone number for Good Choice Preservation?


----------

